# oil lamp powered radio



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

This probably one of the most bizarre contraptions I have ever seen. :scratchPretty cool idea though.:2thumb:

Audio DesignLine | Lantern powers radio


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:melikey: Very cool!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I gave a friend a TEG (ThermoElectricGenerator) based fan that he places on the top of his wood-burning stove. The heat of the stove causes the unit to produce its own electricity and turn the fan moving the air around his shop. It isn't an overly expensive device, but, it really gets people looking at it trying to figure out where the batteries or wires are :2thumb:

Got the "B" unit from Lee Valley Tools .. its awesome!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW! Thats given me some idears. I will have to put the gears in motion and pencil to paper. I foregot about TEG. Don't use it you lose it


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Bob,

That is just a simple thermopile. They have been around for a very long time. Here is some info if you'd like to make your own.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Allen, I've known about the Peltier effect for years, the idea of combining all into one device, rather different. 
Most people take thermocouples for granted in almost every heating device, from water heaters, to stoves and thermostats.
This is a interesting video...





By the way you can find the devices cheap on Ebay...







http://cgi.ebay.com/THERMOELECTRIC-POWER-GENERATOR-TEG-MODULE-NEW-USA-/310148993913?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4836521379
Wow, even "Made In the US"!!!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Allen, check out this doc. another power option, cool as well...


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Yowza. That is one big heat sink.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the lamp radio. I also like the pdf. Thanks Bob.


----------

